# how do i take ghrp-6?



## dannyboy86 (May 26, 2012)

hi was wondering whats best way to take ghrp-6 do i need special sized syringe/needles and how do u work out how much u have when mixed and also if u could tell me how much bac water should be mixed with 5mg of ghrp-6 it would be greatly appreciated as im abit new to this


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Read pscarb's sticky at the top of this section, all your questions are answered in the first post mate


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Where did you get your Peptides from? (if the site also sells steroids, then don't post it up)


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Are you planning on taking mod-grf with your ghrp-6?


----------



## dannyboy86 (May 26, 2012)

was going to runit on its own is it not a good idea?i dont know wat mod-grf is mate what does it do? soz latblaster it sells both


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Modgrf 129 is usually taken with it. But honestly mate, read the stickies, then you'll understand alot more. It all did my head in at first, but I kept re reading & it went in me brain.

I'm not getting on at you, but you need to learn it for yourself, it's the best way. 

I'm currently reading the stickies on PCT when on a Test cycle. (btw you don't need pct with Peptides, but I'm sure you know)


----------



## dannyboy86 (May 26, 2012)

thanks mate i"ll have a read ur right its hard to take it al in but i"LL get ther in the end lol


----------

